# Rare Schwinn 68' Coppertone 5 Speed Fenderless



## sfhschwinn (Feb 13, 2016)

Just picked this up about an hour ago. The guy I got it from got it as a gift from his dad but he didn't want it and listed it on CL as a Schwinn Fastback. Bike is almost mint and even with no grease  in the bearings and no brakes because they are not adjusted, this bike flies. Seat, tires, handlebars, a few nuts and bolts, and possibly the sissy bar are not original. The bike will be getting an original clean seat ( I already have one), bolts replaced, Repop Schwinn front whitewall and rear druo whitewall knobby, original fenders- have a rear looking for a mint front ( I can't ride a Schwinn without fenders or any bike for that matter except my trek hybrid), and since the sissy bar is probably not original, I have a really nice krate sissy bar that I will be putting on. I might even have a 68' stamped bar lying around from a krate I parted a while back. If the weather gets nice Wednesday I will polish the wheel and change the parts that I need to. Can't wait to win some shows! The price I paid for it even with putting on the correct parts is probably half of what it is worth


----------



## Intense One (Feb 13, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Just picked this up about an hour ago. The guy I got it from got it as a gift from his dad but he didn't want it and listed it on CL as a Schwinn Fastback. Bike is almost mint and even with no grease  in the bearings and no brakes because they are not adjusted, this bike flies. Seat, tires, handlebars, a few nuts and bolts, and possibly the sissy bar are not original. The bike will be getting an original clean seat ( I already have one), bolts replaced, Repop Schwinn front whitewall and rear druo whitewall knobby, original fenders- have a rear looking for a mint front ( I can't ride a Schwinn without fenders or any bike for that matter except my trek hybrid), and since the sissy bar is probably not original, I have a really nice krate sissy bar that I will be putting on. I might even have a 68' stamped bar lying around from a krate I parted a while back. If the weather gets nice Wednesday I will polish the wheel and change the parts that I need to. Can't wait to win some shows! The price I paid for it even with putting on the correct parts is probably half of what it is worth
> 
> View attachment 285296
> 
> ...





sfhschwinn said:


> Just picked this up about an hour ago. The guy I got it from got it as a gift from his dad but he didn't want it and listed it on CL as a Schwinn Fastback. Bike is almost mint and even with no grease  in the bearings and no brakes because they are not adjusted, this bike flies. Seat, tires, handlebars, a few nuts and bolts, and possibly the sissy bar are not original. The bike will be getting an original clean seat ( I already have one), bolts replaced, Repop Schwinn front whitewall and rear druo whitewall knobby, original fenders- have a rear looking for a mint front ( I can't ride a Schwinn without fenders or any bike for that matter except my trek hybrid), and since the sissy bar is probably not original, I have a really nice krate sissy bar that I will be putting on. I might even have a 68' stamped bar lying around from a krate I parted a while back. If the weather gets nice Wednesday I will polish the wheel and change the parts that I need to. Can't wait to win some shows! The price I paid for it even with putting on the correct parts is probably half of what it is worth
> 
> View attachment 285296
> 
> ...



nice find. Looks like a fun bike to ride


----------



## vastingray (Feb 14, 2016)

Dude I would never put fenders and white walls on that bike being a a 5 speed fenderless is what makes it unique and rare


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 14, 2016)

I know its a fenderless but I love fenders and they can always be taken off, they are not permanent and around here with the streets as dirty as they are in NYC the fenders will protect the paint. I have Schwinn repop front whitewall and a duro already in stock so thats why I am using those and they also compliment the coppertone. If I order blackwall repops in the future then I may put them on but for know I am going with whitewalls.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 18, 2016)

All done. It rides so smooth and fast it has to be one If the best stingrays  I own


----------



## StingrayTodd (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice find.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 20, 2016)

Great bike . Love the Color. Glad to see you replaced the bent seatpost and sissy bar ....and installed the missing rear chainguard bolt. There is a guy that sells really nice recovered silverglow seats on ebay from time to time. I am puzzled why everyone refers to these bikes as fenderless five speeds. 
All Standard Stingrays came fenderless untill 1975. Fenders could be added by the dealer but a stock '68 five speed was fenderless.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> All done. It rides so smooth and fast it has to be one If the best stingrays  I own
> 
> View attachment 287031



What a cool bike.......I've been looking for one around here locally but hard to find at a reasonable price!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 21, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> Great bike . Love the Color. Glad to see you replaced the bent seatpost and sissy bar ....and installed the missing rear chainguard bolt. There is a guy that sells really nice recovered silverglow seats on ebay from time to time. I am puzzled why everyone refers to these bikes as fenderless five speeds.
> All Standard Stingrays came fenderless untill 1975. Fenders could be added by the dealer but a stock '68 five speed was fenderless. View attachment 287589



Good eye on the seat post, the post in there was from a exercise model and was such a pain to remove. The seat on it is a mint original with a tiny cut but not noticeable


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2016)

Anybody notice the sprocket on the 5 spd in this ad, was that a pre-production thing, where any sold with the clover instead of the mag?, I have only seen the Mag, I don't get the fender-less tag either, thought only Deluxe, Super Deluxe ( and whitewall ) & Crates had fenders.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 25, 2016)

mrg said:


> Anybody notice the sprocket on the 5 spd in this ad, was that a pre-production thing, where any sold with the clover instead of the mag?, I have only seen the Mag, I don't get the fender-less tag either, thought only Deluxe, Super Deluxe ( and whitewall ) & Crates had fenders.



Good eye on that sprocket...not sure why they used it since they had Mag Sprockets on Fastbacks in 67...


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 26, 2016)

68 Coppertone 5 speed, isn't that a one year bike?  Very nice Coppertone !!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 6, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> 68 Coppertone 5 speed, isn't that a one year bike?  Very nice Coppertone !!



Yup one year only color for the 5 speed line. Not sure why they only did one year but I am happy they did so I can say I have another rare stingray


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 7, 2016)

This was one of my first Fenderless 5 speeds that I bought 14+ years ago.
100% Original.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 7, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> This was one of my first Fenderless 5 speeds that I bought 14+ years ago.
> 100% Original.



WOW ...Now that is MINTY !!! Killer bike Dan


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 7, 2016)

wow i wish mine was that clean


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks, this was a Frank Katarow Stingray.


----------

